
Rod Rosenstein on Encryption at U.S. Naval Academy - runesoerensen
https://www.justice.gov/opa/speech/deputy-attorney-general-rod-j-rosenstein-delivers-remarks-encryption-united-states-naval
======
runesoerensen
_" Responsible encryption is achievable. Responsible encryption can involve
effective, secure encryption that allows access only with judicial
authorization. Such encryption already exists. Examples include the central
management of security keys and operating system updates; the scanning of
content, like your e-mails, for advertising purposes; the simulcast of
messages to multiple destinations at once; and key recovery when a user
forgets the password to decrypt a laptop.

No one calls any of those functions a “back door.” In fact, those capabilities
are marketed and sought out by many users."_

No one?

